# 350Z Wanabee



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi new this forum, and am wanting to become a 350Z owner, but have read that many of you have had problems, what year would you suggest I look at getting?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Nothing major except maybe the early years tranny syncro issue.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

The 350Z is a comfortable two-seat convertible that garners a lot of praise for its powerful engine and sports handling. However, limited visibility, low grade materials, and a stiff suspension detract from its appeal.
and you can use Google or Yahoo to check Nissan 350z
good luck


----------



## airflot10 (Jan 29, 2010)

How much money are you gonna spend?


----------

